# First time out in the salt...



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Taking my 16' bass boat out for the first time. It is aluminum and has a 25hp. flat bottom. Want to get out Sunday, need some ideas that will not require me to go too far out in the bay. Just want to get used to using it in a current. Thanks.

todd


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

Try the Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel area. Put in at Willoughby on Norfolk side or Sunset or Ft. Monroe on the Hampton side. Lots of small boats fish in this area.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Made it out this morning. Went to hrbt, nice day, cruized around mostly, did wet a line for a minute. All in all, was a nice day out on the water. Think I need a bigger boat though, 16 bassboat not to smooth when bigger boats come by.

todd


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*good*

to hear , them boats going past ya swamping the boat lil scary , I love it when people go out and test them boats  cuz them fishes are still waiting for me


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Todd,

Now you know how felt in my ol'14 foot Jon w/~6-8 inches of freeboard  

They get close enough just tell'em swamp this  

Mark


----------

